# Three word story



## Dragon of Fire (Jun 25, 2008)

I didn't see this put back up yet, soo...

You pretty much just have three words to continue the story. Start and end with ... if if you arn't starting or ending a sentence.

There once was...


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper (Jun 25, 2008)

...a story all...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 25, 2008)

about a buffoon...


----------



## Furretsu (Jun 25, 2008)

... that would enjoy ...


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jun 25, 2008)

...to eat a...


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper (Jun 25, 2008)

...living table made...


----------



## Furretsu (Jun 25, 2008)

... of very rare ...


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jun 25, 2008)

...and stupid gems...


----------



## Furretsu (Jun 25, 2008)

... and also some ...


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper (Jun 25, 2008)

...roast pork sandwiches...


----------



## Furretsu (Jun 25, 2008)

... delicious if you ...


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper (Jun 25, 2008)

...bake the pork...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 25, 2008)

...with deli and...


----------



## Furretsu (Jun 25, 2008)

... fry them with ...


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper (Jun 25, 2008)

...some more pork...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 25, 2008)

...and antidote for...


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper (Jun 25, 2008)

...as long as...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 25, 2008)

..you live inside...


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper (Jun 25, 2008)

...a bottle of...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 25, 2008)

...cyanide and peroxide...


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper (Jun 25, 2008)

...but don't eat...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 25, 2008)

...the seafood platter...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 25, 2008)

...It has rabies...


----------



## Zeph (Jun 25, 2008)

...and stuff. That...


----------



## Japi-chan (Jun 25, 2008)

...night, Pikachus were...


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper (Jun 25, 2008)

...just'a walking down the...


----------



## Zeph (Jun 25, 2008)

((that's four words, no?))

...plank. The pirates...


----------



## Wymsy (Jun 25, 2008)

.... took out their....


----------



## Zeph (Jun 25, 2008)

...mobile phones and...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 25, 2008)

....dialed Rrrr! and....


----------



## Wymsy (Jun 25, 2008)

.... danced along the....


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 25, 2008)

...planks, which broke...


----------



## ZimD (Jun 25, 2008)

...causing everybody to...


----------



## Wymsy (Jun 25, 2008)

.... be attacked by....


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 25, 2008)

...large harry, stinky...


----------



## Wymsy (Jun 25, 2008)

.... swordfish that could....


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 25, 2008)

...fly and shoot...


----------



## Wymsy (Jun 25, 2008)

.... exploding pineapples that....


----------



## ZimD (Jun 25, 2008)

... look somewhat like ...


----------



## Japi-chan (Jun 25, 2008)

...green potatoes. The...


----------



## Manaphy DriftRider (Jun 25, 2008)

...Ore, Sanjou! means...


----------



## Zeph (Jun 25, 2008)

..."The Ore, Sanjouu!"...


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 25, 2008)

...or, in Hindu...


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper (Jun 25, 2008)

..."Wut No Ore!"...


----------



## Goldenpelt (Jun 25, 2008)

...but in Latin...


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 25, 2008)

..."gobble gook AUGH"...


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jun 26, 2008)

...and in crazy...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 26, 2008)

..."WEEEEEEE WAAA WOOOOW!"...


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jun 26, 2008)

...then in moron...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 26, 2008)

... chika chicka BOOM...


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jun 26, 2008)

...and that concludes...


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper (Jun 26, 2008)

...not much of...


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jun 26, 2008)

anything at all.


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper (Jun 26, 2008)

...except that it...


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jun 26, 2008)

...was kind of...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 26, 2008)

...cool in the...


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jun 26, 2008)

...in the way...


----------



## Goldenpelt (Jun 26, 2008)

...it sucked. Kira...


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jun 26, 2008)

...was busy killing...


----------



## Goldenpelt (Jun 26, 2008)

...Misa, when Near...


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jun 26, 2008)

...was accurately following...


----------



## Goldenpelt (Jun 26, 2008)

...Light's killing spree,...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 26, 2008)

...but failed to...


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper (Jun 26, 2008)

...roast that pork...


----------



## Goldenpelt (Jun 26, 2008)

...that Mello stole.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jun 26, 2008)

Then when every...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 26, 2008)

...pork was gone...


----------



## Goldenpelt (Jun 26, 2008)

...Matt was killed...


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jun 26, 2008)

...because he was...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 26, 2008)

... not eating any ...


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 26, 2008)

...human brains. Suddenly...


----------



## Wymsy (Jun 26, 2008)

.... everybody found out....


----------



## MooMoo (Jun 26, 2008)

...about a secret...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 26, 2008)

...he was a...


----------



## Wymsy (Jun 26, 2008)

.... treasure chest that....


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 26, 2008)

...held lots of...


----------



## Wymsy (Jun 26, 2008)

.... wonderfully delicious chocolate....


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 26, 2008)

...that had 100...


----------



## Wymsy (Jun 26, 2008)

.... mystical waffles that....


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 26, 2008)

...could fly and...


----------



## Evolutionary (Jun 26, 2008)

...bruusel sprouts with...


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jun 26, 2008)

...and share it...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 26, 2008)

...with no one...


----------



## Evolutionary (Jun 26, 2008)

...because they are...


----------



## PhaRaoH (Jun 26, 2008)

...Alone in the...


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jun 26, 2008)

...knowledge that France...


----------



## ZimD (Jun 26, 2008)

.... is probably the ....


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jun 26, 2008)

...world's leading supplier...


----------



## Get Innocuous! (Jun 26, 2008)

of Death Moons


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jun 26, 2008)

Which are made...


----------



## Get Innocuous! (Jun 26, 2008)

...in a bunker...


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jun 26, 2008)

by mutant leprechauns.


----------



## Manaphy DriftRider (Jun 26, 2008)

Swimming Evil Grasshopper...


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jun 26, 2008)

...leapt onto the...


----------



## ZimD (Jun 26, 2008)

...giant, furry, pink...


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jun 26, 2008)

exploding yogurt mouse.


----------



## Espeon (Jun 26, 2008)

This mouse proceeded...


----------



## Kabigon (Jun 26, 2008)

... to take all ...


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 26, 2008)

...Dairy Queen Products...


----------



## Goldenpelt (Jun 26, 2008)

...from Dairy Queens,...


----------



## !zZagoon (Jun 26, 2008)

...and pack them...


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jun 26, 2008)

...in a big...


----------



## Qwilfish (Jun 26, 2008)

..vat of butter..


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jun 26, 2008)

...with a slice...


----------



## S.Torchic (Jun 26, 2008)

...of cherry pie...


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jun 26, 2008)

..with some insulation...


----------



## Qwilfish (Jun 26, 2008)

..made from a..


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jun 26, 2008)

...annoying blue cow's...


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jun 26, 2008)

...giant, throbbing, fat...


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jun 27, 2008)

...mutli-colored udders.


----------



## Wymsy (Jun 27, 2008)

They had the....


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jun 27, 2008)

...quality which let...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 27, 2008)

...them find true...


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jun 27, 2008)

roofing cake recipes.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jun 27, 2008)

...Maybe the world...


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jun 27, 2008)

...could, someday, be...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 27, 2008)

... cuddly and a ...


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jun 27, 2008)

...really smelly giant...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 27, 2008)

... who likes eating ...


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jun 27, 2008)

...fried hedgehog brains.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 27, 2008)

Turquoise elephants don't ...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 27, 2008)

...walk on land...


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jun 27, 2008)

...unless you shove...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 27, 2008)

... a monkey's wedding ...


----------



## zaxly100 (Jun 27, 2008)

...off a building..


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 27, 2008)

... without regret. Besides ...


----------



## Fox McCloud (Jun 27, 2008)

... a burning building ...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 27, 2008)

... brightly basking in ...


----------



## Iwakuma (Jun 27, 2008)

...glowing commonwealth materials,...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 27, 2008)

... dogs still managed ...


----------



## Iwakuma (Jun 27, 2008)

...to flame one...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 27, 2008)

... on, despite copyright ...


----------



## Iwakuma (Jun 27, 2008)

...issues regarding donuts...


----------



## PhaRaoH (Jun 27, 2008)

...Belonging to a...


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jun 27, 2008)

...suicidal maniac. The...


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper (Jun 27, 2008)

...Byzantines were known...


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jun 27, 2008)

...for being the...


----------



## zaxly100 (Jun 27, 2008)

...creepiest bloody maggot...


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jun 27, 2008)

...that had ever...


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jun 27, 2008)

...seen one of...


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jun 27, 2008)

...those big fat...


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jun 27, 2008)

...weird things. When...


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jun 27, 2008)

...Chuck Norris chucked...


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jun 27, 2008)

...the world came...


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jun 27, 2008)

...to a sudden...


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jun 27, 2008)

...end as the...


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jun 27, 2008)

...sudden appearance of...


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jun 27, 2008)

...weird jumping elephants...


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jun 27, 2008)

...signaled the death...


----------



## Crystallic_Shadow (Jun 27, 2008)

...of a million...


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jun 27, 2008)

...hyper shadows named...


----------



## Altaria 88 (Jun 27, 2008)

...Greg. They were...


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jun 27, 2008)

...floating around annoying...


----------



## Frozen Weta (Jun 28, 2008)

...a gigantic lamprey...


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jun 28, 2008)

...who's full intention...


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper (Jun 28, 2008)

...Ron Paul's many...


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 28, 2008)

...idiotic quotes from...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 28, 2008)

...beneath the sea...


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jun 28, 2008)

...would strangle the...


----------



## Wymsy (Jun 28, 2008)

.... innocent bystanders that....


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jun 28, 2008)

...weren't really innocent.


----------



## Wymsy (Jun 28, 2008)

Afterwards they became....


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jun 28, 2008)

...fried zombies who...


----------



## Wymsy (Jun 28, 2008)

.... loved the taste....


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jun 28, 2008)

of Chuck Norris.


----------



## Wymsy (Jun 28, 2008)

Suddenly it rained....


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jun 28, 2008)

....roundhouse kicks, which...


----------



## Wymsy (Jun 28, 2008)

.... made every person....


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jun 28, 2008)

...dead. This upset...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 28, 2008)

... Yahweh, so bob ...


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jun 28, 2008)

...Billy Robert decided...


----------



## Wymsy (Jun 28, 2008)

.... to eat some....


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jun 28, 2008)

...baked, cabbage frosted...


----------



## Wymsy (Jun 28, 2008)

.... potatoes. These potatoes....


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jun 28, 2008)

...consumed the souls...


----------



## Wymsy (Jun 28, 2008)

.... of all Bidoofs.


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jun 28, 2008)

Thus was forged...


----------



## Fox McCloud (Jun 28, 2008)

...the sword of...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 28, 2008)

...unlimited stupidity and...


----------



## Evolutionary (Jun 28, 2008)

...it was shining...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 28, 2008)

... like a tomato.


----------



## Fox McCloud (Jun 28, 2008)

As you know, ...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 28, 2008)

... every Cherubi's aspirations ...


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jun 28, 2008)

is to meet


----------



## Iwakuma (Jun 28, 2008)

...a gerbil when...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 28, 2008)

... they aren't drunk.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jun 28, 2008)

Lucemon Chaos Mode


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 28, 2008)

...in the atari...


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jun 28, 2008)

...made from pure...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 28, 2008)

...pwnegd and noob...


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jun 28, 2008)

...old guys from...


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jun 28, 2008)

...the pit of...


----------



## Roxxor (Jun 29, 2008)

...infinite doom which...


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jun 29, 2008)

... calls upon the ...


----------



## Evolutionary (Jun 29, 2008)

...secret idiot who...


----------



## PhaRaoH (Jun 29, 2008)

...Knows the secret...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 29, 2008)

... behind lava lamps.


----------



## Terry. T. (Jun 29, 2008)

He smashed one...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 29, 2008)

...and saw pretty...


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jun 29, 2008)

... venomous spiders emerge...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 29, 2008)

... without butter on ...


----------



## Fox McCloud (Jun 30, 2008)

... their backs so...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 30, 2008)

...they could finally...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 30, 2008)

... sleep. If there ...


----------



## Noctowl (Jun 30, 2008)

was to be...


----------



## Manaphy DriftRider (Jun 30, 2008)

...was a cow...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 30, 2008)

... without candy floss, ...


----------



## Manaphy DriftRider (Jun 30, 2008)

...randomness would blastoise...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 30, 2008)

... without correct English.


----------



## Manaphy DriftRider (Jun 30, 2008)

Wait, thats not...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 30, 2008)

...entirely what happened...


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jun 30, 2008)

Instead, there was


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 30, 2008)

...a monkey with...


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jun 30, 2008)

...the power to...


----------



## Blahet (Jun 30, 2008)

...eat overly toxic...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 30, 2008)

...cheeseburgers and taco's.


----------



## Blahet (Jun 30, 2008)

Then RockyVI made


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 30, 2008)

... nothing but a....


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 1, 2008)

... meal to a


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 1, 2008)

... Porygon. He ate ...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 1, 2008)

...the pokemon and...


----------



## Evolutionary (Jul 1, 2008)

...did a random...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 1, 2008)

...dance around the...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 1, 2008)

... capital 'R'. Every ...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 1, 2008)

...pineapple with purple...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 1, 2008)

...came to join...


----------



## Qwilfish (Jul 1, 2008)

...a secret society...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 1, 2008)

...based in the...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 1, 2008)

...Canada about a...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 1, 2008)

...Pokemon that does...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 1, 2008)

...everything but fart...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 1, 2008)

...noisily to everyone...


----------



## Evolutionary (Jul 2, 2008)

...and then die...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 2, 2008)

... nude. If no one's ...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 2, 2008)

...partying, it kills...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 2, 2008)

...sadistically and goes...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 2, 2008)

...crazy, while monkeys...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 2, 2008)

...from pluto and...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 2, 2008)

...Neptune invade America...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 2, 2008)

...with giant sporks...


----------



## turbler (Jul 2, 2008)

...being led by...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 2, 2008)

...Hitler's ghost in...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 2, 2008)

...the new world...


----------



## Evolutionary (Jul 3, 2008)

...of stupid people...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 3, 2008)

...and really cool...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 3, 2008)

...Pidgeys that ate...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 3, 2008)

... the smart ones.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 3, 2008)

...But talking dragons...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 3, 2008)

... eat babies. When ...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 3, 2008)

...they find out...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 3, 2008)

...who stole their...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 3, 2008)

... bacon, they rampage ...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 3, 2008)

...and rip the...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 3, 2008)

...Monkeys to shreds...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 3, 2008)

...This will turn...


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 3, 2008)

...into a large...


----------



## Darksong (Jul 3, 2008)

...Porygon that eats...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 3, 2008)

...Grumpigs into rabid...


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 3, 2008)

yoghurt-infused sausages...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 3, 2008)

...that kills all...


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 3, 2008)

bacon-flavoured hamsters.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 3, 2008)

But when piñatas...


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 3, 2008)

turn bad, they


----------



## Belmont (Jul 3, 2008)

...smash you instead...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 3, 2008)

...and all your...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 3, 2008)

...friends get their...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 3, 2008)

...monkeys thrown at...


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 3, 2008)

Dutch meatpacking plants.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 3, 2008)

Soon them and...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 3, 2008)

...you will see...


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 3, 2008)

the large amount


----------



## Flying Bread (Jul 3, 2008)

of cheese in the room...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 3, 2008)

...made of ketchup...


----------



## Flying Bread (Jul 3, 2008)

Will eat your...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 4, 2008)

...family and friends...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 4, 2008)

...just so they...


----------



## Flying Bread (Jul 4, 2008)

...will become a...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 4, 2008)

...ZOMBIEH! and then...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 4, 2008)

... die. Fortuitous circumstances ...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 4, 2008)

...causes an Omanyte...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 4, 2008)

...to help you...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 4, 2008)

...win the International...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 4, 2008)

...beef jerky award...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 4, 2008)

...and the World...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 4, 2008)

... self destruct button.


----------



## Belmont (Jul 4, 2008)

Then a giant...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 4, 2008)

...from a place...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 4, 2008)

...known as Lollipop...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 4, 2008)

...decides to go...


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 4, 2008)

... skiing on mount ...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 4, 2008)

...Weird Mountain. When...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 4, 2008)

...a tribe of...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 4, 2008)

...Strawberry warriors decides...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 4, 2008)

...that cupcakes are...


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 4, 2008)

made of creosote,


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 4, 2008)

...and glue. They...


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 4, 2008)

will eat cupcakes


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 4, 2008)

...from the new...


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 4, 2008)

cupcake machine installed


----------



## PhaRaoH (Jul 4, 2008)

...At the old...


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 4, 2008)

mill. The King


----------



## Belmont (Jul 4, 2008)

... and strawberry vampires...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 5, 2008)

... killed everyone. Molten ...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 5, 2008)

...the molten thing...


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 6, 2008)

...says "hi there...


----------



## Darksong (Jul 6, 2008)

...I am a...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 6, 2008)

...three legged man...


----------



## Darksong (Jul 6, 2008)

...who likes eating...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 6, 2008)

...little children for...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 6, 2008)

...Lunch and Dinner...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 6, 2008)

...whenever I get...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 6, 2008)

...the chance." He...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 6, 2008)

...said once. Then...


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 6, 2008)

Badger Man flew


----------



## Belmont (Jul 6, 2008)

...around the world...


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 6, 2008)

on an EasyJet


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 6, 2008)

...with a marshmallow...


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 6, 2008)

on his head...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 6, 2008)

...while eating socks...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 6, 2008)

...and toejam with...


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 6, 2008)

cheese, and singing


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 6, 2008)

...with the new...


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jul 6, 2008)

death metal voice


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 6, 2008)

... of the famous...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 7, 2008)

...warrior Van Helsing...


----------



## Darksong (Jul 7, 2008)

...who was a...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 7, 2008)

...heavy metal rocker...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 7, 2008)

...who couldn't find...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 7, 2008)

...passion for his...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 7, 2008)

...Life. Then the...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 7, 2008)

... police arrested his ...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 7, 2008)

...brand new great...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 7, 2008)

... hair brush. During ...


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 7, 2008)

the Vietnam War,


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 7, 2008)

... snails served as ...


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 7, 2008)

hors d'ouerves were...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 7, 2008)

... sock puppets. If ... (there, that fits both of our posts)


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 7, 2008)

...there is a...


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 7, 2008)

snail that is


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 7, 2008)

...able to sing...


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 7, 2008)

the theme to...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 7, 2008)

..."Weird Little Ponytas"...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 7, 2008)

...it must come...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 7, 2008)

...from the silly...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 7, 2008)

...Donut shop in...


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 7, 2008)

Monkfish World. The...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 7, 2008)

...point of this...


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 7, 2008)

is to create...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 7, 2008)

...a big evil...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 7, 2008)

...piece of huge...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 7, 2008)

...cookie dough. But...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 7, 2008)

...instead of dough...


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 7, 2008)

you get cookies...

_(evil cookie dough? This sounds a lot like the never-ending DP cheat. XD)_


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 7, 2008)

_(Heh, just a coincidence)_
...filled with poison.


----------



## Belmont (Jul 7, 2008)

...The person who...


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 7, 2008)

Upon eating them...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 7, 2008)

...a Horsea dies.


----------



## Belmont (Jul 7, 2008)

...every five minutes...


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 7, 2008)

unless you scream,


----------



## Belmont (Jul 7, 2008)

..."ding fries are...


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 7, 2008)

made of 100%...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 7, 2008)

...fluffy teddy bears.


----------



## Belmont (Jul 7, 2008)

...Then you go...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 7, 2008)

...to a place...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 7, 2008)

...i know called...


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 7, 2008)

Sweden". The Horsea...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 7, 2008)

...will fire a...


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 7, 2008)

Smokescreen at your


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 7, 2008)

...legs. You must...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 7, 2008)

...run to Finland...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 7, 2008)

...and buy a...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 7, 2008)

...hot dog in...


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 7, 2008)

a hotdog stand...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 7, 2008)

...on the street...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 7, 2008)

...to be able...


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 7, 2008)

to eat hotdogs.


----------



## Belmont (Jul 7, 2008)

...with mustard and...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 7, 2008)

ketchup. After that...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 7, 2008)

...we all shall...


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 7, 2008)

sit around and...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 7, 2008)

...eat cod and...


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 7, 2008)

drink tea. This...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 7, 2008)

...time he would...


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 7, 2008)

jump down a


----------



## Belmont (Jul 7, 2008)

...Kingdra's throat so...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 7, 2008)

... he would never...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 7, 2008)

...have to see...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 8, 2008)

...the horrible murder...


----------



## Melati2008 (Jul 8, 2008)

...which involved his...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 8, 2008)

... mattress and kettle.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 8, 2008)

The mattress and...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 8, 2008)

...kettle were stabbed....


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 8, 2008)

...or shanked to...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 8, 2008)

...the point of...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 8, 2008)

...going crazy while...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 8, 2008)

...eating bad eggs...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 8, 2008)

...and rotten fish...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 8, 2008)

...with cod and...


----------



## Iwakuma (Jul 8, 2008)

...massive jars filled...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 8, 2008)

...with mint tea...


----------



## Zantetsuken (Jul 8, 2008)

... and paprika cakes...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 8, 2008)

...and a large...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 9, 2008)

...pile of stuff...


----------



## Zantetsuken (Jul 9, 2008)

... compiled mostly of...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 9, 2008)

...pictures and food...


----------



## Lili (Jul 9, 2008)

... that a Munchlax...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 9, 2008)

...came and ate.


----------



## Belmont (Jul 9, 2008)

Then a Torchic...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 9, 2008)

...made of water...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 9, 2008)

...ate himm aswell...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 9, 2008)

... well for good (since as well is not one word, I'll just take the well for myself)


----------



## Iwakuma (Jul 9, 2008)

...reasons and the...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 9, 2008)

(sorry about that typo)

...world was once...


----------



## Iwakuma (Jul 9, 2008)

...once more restored...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 9, 2008)

...to its natural...


----------



## Zantetsuken (Jul 9, 2008)

... cheeseburger shaped form...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 10, 2008)

...of goodness. Then...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 10, 2008)

...the really new...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 10, 2008)

...french fry country...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 10, 2008)

...that's inside of...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 10, 2008)

...the McDonalds continent...


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 10, 2008)

was blown up...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 10, 2008)

...and never seen...


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 10, 2008)

... again. After that, ....


----------



## Zantetsuken (Jul 10, 2008)

... Yugoslavian coffee factories...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 11, 2008)

...started producing weapons...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 11, 2008)

...of mass decaffeination...


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 11, 2008)

...that killed everybody...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 11, 2008)

...and every thing.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 11, 2008)

Leprachauns do not ...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 11, 2008)

...hide pots of...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 11, 2008)

...little ebil piggies...


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 11, 2008)

...anywhere at all.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 11, 2008)

Instead, they secrete...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 11, 2008)

So now he...


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 11, 2008)

jumps up and


----------



## Belmont (Jul 11, 2008)

...does a triple...


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 11, 2008)

somersault, landing on...


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 12, 2008)

...the head of...


----------



## PhaRaoH (Jul 13, 2008)

...Some poor, unsuspecting...


----------



## Connor O'Reilly (Jul 13, 2008)

...Werewolf who was...


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 13, 2008)

innocently eating a


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jul 14, 2008)

frozen chicken finger


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 14, 2008)

... without a motive.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 14, 2008)

However, as we...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 14, 2008)

...look much deeper...


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 14, 2008)

...into the story...


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jul 14, 2008)

...it becomes clear...


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 15, 2008)

...but they also...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 15, 2008)

... dance. But without ...


----------



## Iwakuma (Jul 15, 2008)

...the mystic hen...


----------



## PichuK (Jul 15, 2008)

you lose your


----------



## Iwakuma (Jul 15, 2008)

...eyes and ears.


----------



## Belmont (Jul 15, 2008)

You then fall...


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jul 15, 2008)

...a great distance...


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 15, 2008)

and die on...


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 16, 2008)

the ground with


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 16, 2008)

...a large bat...


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 16, 2008)

on your head.


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 16, 2008)

You then woke...


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 16, 2008)

up and you


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 16, 2008)

ate Belgium. Having


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 16, 2008)

done this, he


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 16, 2008)

exploded. This caused


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Jul 16, 2008)

a lot of


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 17, 2008)

pain among certain...


----------



## Flareth (Jul 17, 2008)

...crazed arm queens...


----------



## Zantetsuken (Jul 17, 2008)

... that have earned...


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 17, 2008)

many small awards...


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Jul 17, 2008)

of weird apples....


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 17, 2008)

... without permit. However;


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 17, 2008)

they soon decided


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 18, 2008)

... they hated second ...


----------



## Flarginsnarf (Jul 18, 2008)

...helpings. So they...


----------



## ZimD (Jul 18, 2008)

... decided they should ...


----------



## Flarginsnarf (Jul 18, 2008)

Go to the...


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jul 18, 2008)

...store and get...


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 18, 2008)

third helpings from


----------



## ZimD (Jul 18, 2008)

...Zim Del Invasor...


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jul 18, 2008)

...in order to...


----------



## Flarginsnarf (Jul 18, 2008)

make a giant


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 18, 2008)

explosion which will...


----------



## Flarginsnarf (Jul 18, 2008)

eat your mother's


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 19, 2008)

... Castgross and Jigglytar's ...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 19, 2008)

...bodies which are...


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Jul 20, 2008)

....hot with salsa.....


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 20, 2008)

... , started to burn ...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 20, 2008)

... babies. Without an ...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 20, 2008)

...consience they went...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 21, 2008)

... and got plastic ...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 21, 2008)

...bubblewrap and shamelessly... (bubblewrap is one word right?)


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 22, 2008)

... ate Dragonclaw's favourite ...


----------



## Angua (Jul 22, 2008)

shoe. This caused


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 22, 2008)

... Dragonclaw to become ...


----------



## Exdeath (Jul 22, 2008)

....An extremely vile...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 22, 2008)

... caramel slice. He ...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 22, 2008)

...then proceeded to...


----------



## Flarginsnarf (Jul 23, 2008)

eat a large


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 23, 2008)

... cake, which was ...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 23, 2008)

..500 post's away...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 23, 2008)

... from being eaten ...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 23, 2008)

...by a Butterfree...


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jul 23, 2008)

...which is then...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 23, 2008)

...made into a...


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 24, 2008)

Marshtomp's mother-in-law's goldfish's


----------



## Belmont (Jul 24, 2008)

...servant so that...


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 24, 2008)

the goldfish would


----------



## Belmont (Jul 24, 2008)

...eat Hitler's mustache...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 25, 2008)

... without mercy. Unless;


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 25, 2008)

..or until, you..


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 25, 2008)

... brush your teeth.


----------



## Belmont (Jul 25, 2008)

Later that day...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 25, 2008)

... it fell over.


----------



## Belmont (Jul 25, 2008)

(You think that I should get all the posts here and put them together so we can see the whole story?) A few Months...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 25, 2008)

... later, he died. 

(Lol, it would take a while, but if you want to, do it ^^ And yes, I am making these sentences short on purpose for now 8D)


----------



## Belmont (Jul 25, 2008)

(yeah I noticed the sentence structure here. If i'm bored I'll put all these together.) Meanwhile, Dragonclaw was...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 25, 2008)

... ruining the game.


----------



## Belmont (Jul 25, 2008)

Then Belmont attacked...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 25, 2008)

... Dragonclaw, but failed.


----------



## Belmont (Jul 25, 2008)

Then the short...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 26, 2008)

... Tyranitar jumped down.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jul 26, 2008)

The next thing...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 26, 2008)

... he ate cried.

(I'll stop now ^^)


----------



## Belmont (Jul 26, 2008)

Then he decided...

(good, your stopping)


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 26, 2008)

... to not ruin ...

(Indeed 8D)


----------



## Belmont (Jul 26, 2008)

...the game anymore...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 26, 2008)

... due to financial ...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 26, 2008)

...restrictions on his...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 26, 2008)

... underpants. Belmont whacked ...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 26, 2008)

...his head for...


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jul 26, 2008)

...for the only...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 27, 2008)

... limestone left in ...


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Jul 27, 2008)

...humanity's cellar, therefore...


----------



## Mercury (Jul 27, 2008)

...he nearly changed...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 27, 2008)

... how triangles were ...


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 27, 2008)

rounded. He then...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 27, 2008)

...decided the time...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 28, 2008)

... was not two ...


----------



## Stormecho (Jul 28, 2008)

...months but an...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 28, 2008)

... elephant can't stop ...


----------



## Thorn (Jul 28, 2008)

...dancing all night...


----------



## Stormecho (Jul 28, 2008)

...with a Pikablu...


----------



## Thorn (Jul 28, 2008)

...to loud music...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 28, 2008)

... unless it's anarexic.


----------



## Stormecho (Jul 28, 2008)

The silk spinner...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 28, 2008)

... viciously spun on ...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 28, 2008)

...on top of...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 28, 2008)

... of a monkey ...


----------



## TwilightRealm (Jul 28, 2008)

...banna soup muffins.


----------



## Belmont (Jul 28, 2008)

Then, when all...


----------



## TwilightRealm (Jul 28, 2008)

...Banana soup muffins...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 28, 2008)

...saw a shroom...


----------



## TwilightRealm (Jul 28, 2008)

(OMG wheres the shroom?)

..And ate it...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 28, 2008)

...he then grew...


----------



## TwilightRealm (Jul 28, 2008)

...In to Mario...


----------



## Stormecho (Jul 28, 2008)

...with a Deathnote...


----------



## TwilightRealm (Jul 28, 2008)

...And a Homonculi...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 28, 2008)

..and scissors...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 28, 2008)

...and a vampire...


----------



## TwilightRealm (Jul 28, 2008)

...and jelly donuts...


----------



## Stormecho (Jul 28, 2008)

...and epic equipment...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 29, 2008)

... that must not ...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 29, 2008)

...be used for...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 31, 2008)

... uses not epic.


----------



## Falthor (Jul 31, 2008)

In the end,


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 31, 2008)

... only Dragonclaw and


----------



## Belmont (Jul 31, 2008)

...Falthor were left...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 1, 2008)

... to make ice-cream ...


----------



## Salazard (Aug 1, 2008)

...for small chickens...


----------



## Belmont (Aug 1, 2008)

...who ungratefully took...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 2, 2008)

... singing lessons. However;


----------



## Belmont (Aug 2, 2008)

...his voice was...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 2, 2008)

... an octave too ...


----------



## Belmont (Aug 2, 2008)

...high and shattered...


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Aug 8, 2008)

...my waffle's syrup....


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 8, 2008)

... container of epic ...


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Aug 8, 2008)

...proportions. which evolves..


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 9, 2008)

...into a massive...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 9, 2008)

... Manana! So Dragon_night ...


----------



## GameFreakerZero (Aug 9, 2008)

... shouted about how...


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Aug 9, 2008)

... this whole thing...


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Aug 10, 2008)

...something that made...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 11, 2008)

... no sense whatsoever.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 11, 2008)

The very ugly...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 11, 2008)

... duck threw tantrums ...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 11, 2008)

...because it felt...


----------



## Furiianda (Aug 11, 2008)

...unappreciated and misunderstood...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 13, 2008)

... complex system of ...


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Aug 13, 2008)

...other things that...


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Aug 13, 2008)

...maintaining it's own...


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Aug 13, 2008)

...did the crazy...


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Aug 13, 2008)

...weird hair beat...


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Aug 13, 2008)

...that person that...


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Aug 13, 2008)

...things that went...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 14, 2008)

... "PURPLE SANDWICHES," due ...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 14, 2008)

...to them being...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 14, 2008)

... one eyed, one ...


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 14, 2008)

...legged, they could...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 14, 2008)

... sing the one ...


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 14, 2008)

...song that was...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 14, 2008)

... about a one ...


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Aug 14, 2008)

...person who could...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 17, 2008)

... sing the song. 

(I had been referring to The One Eyed, One Horned, Flying Purple People Eater)


----------



## Renteura (Aug 17, 2008)

They would go...


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Aug 18, 2008)

...into the depths...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 18, 2008)

... of my shirt.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Aug 21, 2008)

The next time...


----------



## coughsalot (Aug 21, 2008)

...that you ring...


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Aug 21, 2008)

...out the person...


----------



## coughsalot (Aug 21, 2008)

...who sorted a...


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Aug 21, 2008)

...thousand legos with...


----------



## coughsalot (Aug 21, 2008)

...some dirt and...


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Aug 21, 2008)

...the peson who...


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Aug 22, 2008)

... set fire to...


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Aug 22, 2008)

...the thing that...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 22, 2008)

... was eaten yesterday.


----------



## o_O (Sep 17, 2008)

Which was revived...


----------



## Mercury (Sep 17, 2008)

...by o_O earlier...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Sep 17, 2008)

... without brain surgery.


----------



## o_O (Sep 17, 2008)

The surgeon said...


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Sep 18, 2008)

"Been decapitated recently?"


----------



## o_O (Sep 18, 2008)

...and held out...


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Sep 18, 2008)

...a giant axe...


----------



## o_O (Sep 18, 2008)

...to cut a...


----------



## Jewel Espeon (Sep 18, 2008)

...giant purple melon.


----------



## o_O (Sep 18, 2008)

The anticlimactic scene...


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Sep 18, 2008)

... was suddenly reaching...


----------



## o_O (Sep 18, 2008)

...its end. Mongolians...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Sep 18, 2008)

... threw pies without ...


----------



## Evolutionary (Sep 18, 2008)

...wearing long socks...


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Dec 21, 2008)

...and then went...


----------



## Dragon (Dec 22, 2008)

...to see the...


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Dec 22, 2008)

...doctor for the...


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Dec 22, 2008)

...player haters of...


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Dec 22, 2008)

...the place that...


----------



## Taliax (Dec 23, 2008)

...flyng bananas eat...


----------



## Dragon (Dec 23, 2008)

many chocolate cookies.


----------



## Taliax (Dec 23, 2008)

Then, pie will...


----------



## Dragon (Dec 23, 2008)

rule the world...


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Dec 23, 2008)

...but then elves...


----------



## Dragon (Dec 23, 2008)

ate the pie...


----------



## Taliax (Dec 23, 2008)

...and evolved into...


----------



## Harley Quinn (Dec 23, 2008)

...a giant fingernail...


----------



## Taliax (Dec 23, 2008)

...which shrivled up...


----------



## PhaRaoH (Dec 23, 2008)

...And turned a...


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Dec 24, 2008)

...a giant monster.


----------



## M3wk!ttyz (Dec 25, 2008)

who eats human....


----------



## Dark_Pikachu (Dec 25, 2008)

hearts and destroys


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 3, 2009)

...the world with...


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Feb 16, 2009)

Enormous dildos that....


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Feb 16, 2009)

...would like to...


----------



## Flarginsnarf (Feb 16, 2009)

...eat pickle flavored....


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Feb 17, 2009)

apple pie that


----------



## Flarginsnarf (Feb 17, 2009)

liked to lick


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Feb 17, 2009)

stinky, rotten toys. (Can I end the sentence?)


----------



## Flarginsnarf (Feb 17, 2009)

(I guess...) Until one day...


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Feb 17, 2009)

an evil monter


----------



## Flarginsnarf (Feb 17, 2009)

came to town


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Feb 17, 2009)

so he could


----------



## Flarginsnarf (Feb 17, 2009)

ask the local


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 17, 2009)

... disc jockey. He ...


----------



## Celestial Blade (Feb 17, 2009)

summoned Raptor Jesus


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 17, 2009)

Who then proceeded...


----------



## Celestial Blade (Feb 17, 2009)

to barrel roll.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 17, 2009)

Uncontrollably until he...


----------



## Celestial Blade (Feb 17, 2009)

killed a n00b.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 17, 2009)

(new sentence)
Dedede woke up...


----------



## Flarginsnarf (Feb 18, 2009)

to find he


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 18, 2009)

... inhaled a negative ...


----------



## Flarginsnarf (Feb 20, 2009)

banana peel, so


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 20, 2009)

... help me God,


----------



## Flarginsnarf (Feb 20, 2009)

I hope that


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 20, 2009)

... Meta Knight won't ...


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 20, 2009)

go on a...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 20, 2009)

... rollercoaster at Dreamworld ...


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 20, 2009)

that breaks down...


----------



## Flarginsnarf (Feb 23, 2009)

only on tuesdays


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Feb 23, 2009)

...because of the...


----------



## Flarginsnarf (Feb 23, 2009)

man eating chinchillas


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Feb 23, 2009)

...that will feast...


----------



## Dragon (Feb 24, 2009)

on angry Mudkips.


----------



## Flarginsnarf (Feb 24, 2009)

"Oh snap! Don't...


----------



## Colossal (Feb 24, 2009)

lick each other's...


----------



## Enekuro (Feb 24, 2009)

lollipops (phew, close one.), you need...


----------



## Flarginsnarf (Feb 24, 2009)

to apply yourself


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 25, 2009)

to another person!"


----------



## Flarginsnarf (Feb 25, 2009)

Always remember to...


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 25, 2009)

Feed the Hippowdon...


----------



## Flarginsnarf (Feb 25, 2009)

or panic will


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 25, 2009)

the baby hippotatas...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 26, 2009)

... feel. (Yoda?) After significant ...


----------



## Celestial Blade (Mar 2, 2009)

SnooPING AS usual


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Mar 4, 2009)

...the Hippowdon finally...


----------



## Flarginsnarf (Mar 4, 2009)

barfed back up


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 4, 2009)

... the Manaphy egg.


----------



## Flarginsnarf (Mar 6, 2009)

As we all...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 6, 2009)

... know, King Dedede ...


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Mar 7, 2009)

...is the one...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 7, 2009)

... without the large ...


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Mar 7, 2009)

...hammer that will...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 7, 2009)

... fall off the ...


----------



## AuroraSuicune (Mar 7, 2009)

...random doomed mountain...


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 7, 2009)

that led down...


----------



## S.K (Mar 7, 2009)

to the gladiator's..


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 7, 2009)

secret piggy hideout...


----------



## Manaphy DriftRider (Mar 7, 2009)

... of the unimaginable...


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Mar 7, 2009)

...things that will...


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 7, 2009)

eat your granny...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 7, 2009)

... and her home-made ...


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Mar 7, 2009)

...cookies. The thing...


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Mar 8, 2009)

...is,She's gay...


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 8, 2009)

and hes alien...


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Mar 9, 2009)

...ancestors in the...


----------



## Manaphy DriftRider (Mar 10, 2009)

...burger pie chicken...


----------



## Turtle (Mar 13, 2009)

...market who ate...


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Mar 13, 2009)

...the thing that...


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 13, 2009)

exploded in their...


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Mar 13, 2009)

...small intestines and...


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 13, 2009)

ripped their organs...


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Mar 14, 2009)

...into shreds. People...


----------



## Fox McCloud (Mar 14, 2009)

...started doing the...


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 14, 2009)

Caramelldansen so fast....


----------



## Die (Mar 14, 2009)

their arms broke...


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Mar 14, 2009)

...and they got...


----------



## Die (Mar 14, 2009)

crabs for feet...


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Mar 14, 2009)

...with the little...


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 21, 2009)

...pincers on the...


----------



## Lili (Jul 21, 2009)

...faces of children...


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 23, 2009)

...who ate the...


----------



## Lili (Jul 23, 2009)

...bodies of man-eating...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 24, 2009)

... Lanturns. People hated ...


----------



## Lili (Jul 24, 2009)

...when the PokeBalls...


----------



## Tsukido (Jul 24, 2009)

turned into ferocious...


----------



## Lili (Jul 24, 2009)

...birds from Hitchcock's...


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 24, 2009)

...pumpkin. Squash always...


----------



## Lili (Jul 24, 2009)

..frightened me as...


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 24, 2009)

...did carrots when...


----------



## Lili (Jul 24, 2009)

...I was young....


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 25, 2009)

...because they gave...


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 25, 2009)

...an ether to...


----------



## Lili (Jul 25, 2009)

...an obese man...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 25, 2009)

... who was my ...


----------



## Bombsii (Jul 25, 2009)

...old english teacher...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 25, 2009)

... that taught French.


----------



## Tsukido (Jul 25, 2009)

But the students...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 26, 2009)

... that got less ...


----------



## Alakazam (Aug 3, 2009)

... homework to do ...


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33 (Aug 4, 2009)

...took advantage of...


----------



## Loco Mocho (Aug 5, 2009)

...and had a....


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 5, 2009)

... peanut butter and ...


----------



## Bombsii (Aug 5, 2009)

jelly party rave...


----------



## QueenBee (Aug 5, 2009)

that caused the...


----------



## RubyPikachu (Aug 7, 2009)

...whole school to...


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Aug 7, 2009)

...ooze a juicy...


----------



## Jack_the_White (Aug 8, 2009)

...flavored shit that...


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Aug 9, 2009)

...taste like waffles...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 9, 2009)

and cheesy watermelons.


----------



## speedblader03 (Aug 10, 2009)

So they all...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 10, 2009)

... fell over. They ...


----------



## Flareth (Aug 10, 2009)

...decided to eat....


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 11, 2009)

... you and you ...


----------



## speedblader03 (Aug 12, 2009)

...with ketchup and...


----------



## Starly (Aug 12, 2009)

...mustard on top...


----------

